# 14. Harzer Mountainbike Event



## chris29 (10. April 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Das 14. Harzer Mountainbike Event findet vom 11.-12. Mai 2013 wieder in Altenau statt!
Samstag 11.5.: CC- & Kids Cup
Sonntag: Bergamont Bike Marathon über 3 Distanzen.
*Infos unter: www.mountainbike.harz.de *
Anmeldung geht Hier:
http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/meldung.php?wkid=20130511170874&w=n&sprache=de&ref=
Strecke und GPS Daten Hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lizomplvnhswafll

Wir hoffen auf warmes und trockenes Wetter. Die Strecke wird aber erst in ~ 2 Wochen befahrbar sein, liegt noch ein bisschen Schnee im Harz....


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter soll ja passen, freuen uns schon auf die Strecke.

Führst du die Streckenbesichtigung durch am Donnerstag?

Gruß datt Vieh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (8. Mai 2013)

kann einer von euch lokals uns auf die streckenverhältnisse auf den laufenden halten,zwecks reifenwahl usw.Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2013)

vorne bontrager 29-1
hinten specialized renegade

mehr braucht es m.m.n. nicht.
wobei sicher einige mit noch weniger profil am start stehen werden. andere lassen es aber auch bei den üblichen reifen wie racing ralph, rocket ron, race king, x king.


die strecke ist, aus erinnerung aus den vorjahren, sehr schnell.
die meisten anstiege und abfahrten sind auf gut befestigten waldwegen. da muss es einfach rollen.
schöne trails gibts natürlich auch. vor allem die trailwertung wird wieder interessant. ist ne schöne, aber auch sehr verwurzelte passage.
hier ist druck auf dem pedal und gute liniewahl gefragt.

das letzte stück vor dem ziel sollte man sich als ungeübterer fahrer vielleicht vor dem start mal angucken. 
da hat man schon einige interessante fahrmanöver gesehen.


----------



## neubicolt (8. Mai 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> das letzte stück vor dem ziel sollte man sich als ungeübterer fahrer vielleicht vor dem start mal angucken.
> da hat man schon einige interessante fahrmanöver gesehen.



Oh ja, bin da letztes Jahr mitm Rad unterm Arm runter , hatte leider Krämpfe und kam mit der engen Anfahrt nicht zurecht.

Reifen vorne Rocket Ron 29, hinten Racing Ralph 29...sollte langen

Hoffe es endet Streckentechnisch nicht so wie Bad Harzburg ...


----------



## Maracuja10 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch gespannt auf die Streckenverhältnisse. Soll ja Donnerstag das letzte mal regnen und dann anscheinend leider am Sonntag auch


----------



## venschla (8. Mai 2013)

Wird mein erster Marathon. 
Hab mir die Strecke heute mal angeguckt. Bin gespannt wie es im Rennen wírd !


----------



## Maracuja10 (9. Mai 2013)

Ist auf jeden Fall eine schöne Strecke, vor allem landschaftlich nett, wenn man den Blick mal nach links und rechts schweifen lässt.

Ansonsten für den Marathon Einstieg auch echt gut geeignet. Viele Flachstücke, auf denen man ordentlich Tempo machen kann und nicht zu steile Anstiege. Die Trails sind auch alle gut zu fahren.

Hier gibt es übrigens eine akteulle Bilder von der gestrigen Streckenbeschilderung:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.527976150578047.1073741826.184160984959567&type=1


----------



## Glitscher (9. Mai 2013)

Die Jungs hatten anscheinend Spaß^^


----------



## rener (9. Mai 2013)

Auf den Bildern sieht die Strecke doch noch!ganz gut aus.aktueller Wetterbericht sagt jeden Tag Regen voraus,hoffen wir auf ein paar Tropfen täglich?


----------



## Maracuja10 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub dem Wetterbericht sollte man echt nicht trauen, wenn ich mir gerade die Webcam Bilder anschaue 

http://www.haus-reimann.de/?/9-0-webcam-in-altenau-im-oberharz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (9. Mai 2013)

Auf Webcams sollte man sich nicht immer verlassen 

aktuell schaut es noch ziemlich entwpannt aus - teilweise etwas feucht und tief, aber im großen und ganzen noch ok - aber noch ein paar Güsse wie heute Nachmittag, dann wirds eklig  

und die Entwicklung bis Sonntag ist nicht positiv


----------



## e.biemold (11. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade die Streck gefahren. Die Streckenverhältnisse sind sehr gut!


----------



## e.biemold (12. Mai 2013)

Die Strecke sah heute nicht mehr so gut aus. Habe selbst als letzte finisher die 120 km gefahren. Die Kalte war schrecklich


----------



## Moga (12. Mai 2013)

Danke an die Mitfahrer die mir jeweils einen Schlauch spendiert haben . An den, der mir den in dem roten Karton gegeben hat, der hat nicht gepasst und es war noch ein Schaltauge dabei. Habe Schlauch + Schaltauge dann bei den Veranstaltern abgegeben, vllt liest du es ja, oder hast es vorhoin noch gehört.

lg Moga


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. Mai 2013)

Respekt an alle Finisher auf der 80/120km Distanz.

Ich hatte in Runde 1 auf der 120km Distanz nen Platten und danach ist mir die Lust vergangen, da mir schon dort ziemlich kalt war. Ich bin dann nach Runde 1 ausgestiegen.


----------



## hassel1976 (12. Mai 2013)

Habe heute mein erstes MTB Rennen hinter mich gebracht - 40km. Reichte dann auch.  Im Ziel-km haben mich dann die Führenden der 80km RUnde überholt - Schon gut, wie die den Zielbereich noch runtergefahren sind...

War fürchterlich nass mind. 50% Regen und ziiemlich kalt - 7 Grad !! Schlammig wars schon...

Den größten Respekt haben mir das Tandem Fully Team mit dem blinden Mitfahrer eingeflößt, die mich noch überholt haben - Bei den Streckenverhältnissen der Wahnsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nighter (12. Mai 2013)

War auch zum ersten mal dabei. War zwar kalt hat aber tierisch Laune gemacht.
Muss mir nur nochmal scheibenwischer für die Augen holen dann komm ich wieder


----------



## venschla (13. Mai 2013)

Kalte Füße zum Ende hin, aber es war trotzdem ein super Event. Trotz der Nässe war die Strecke größtenteils gut zu fahren und man hatte Spaß. 
Habe keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da es mein erster Marathon war, aber das macht schon Lust auf mehr !

Weiß man, wo man die Fotos im Netz findet, die während des Rennens gemacht wurden ??


----------



## neubicolt (13. Mai 2013)

Schönes Rennen, und ich konnte meine Rechnung mit der Strecke aus dem letzten Jahr endlich begleichen ...bin mit 1:49:47h auf der 40km-Distanz einigermaßen zufrieden. Leider ist vor mir jemand von der Mitteldistanz auf der Holzbrücke gestürzt, so dass ich dort meine Vordermann verloren habe und mein Hintermann wieder in Schlagdistanz gekommen ist. Am letzten Trail hat er mich beim schieben durch einen Ausrutscher dann echt noch kassiert ...trotzdem klasse Rennen!

In der Regel stellt der Veranstalter ein paar Links von Fotografen zur Verfügung. Kann u.U. aber ein wenig dauern.

Gruß


----------



## venschla (13. Mai 2013)

1.49... Respekt !!!!

Na dann warten wir mal auf die Bilder


----------



## nighter (13. Mai 2013)

Bilder gibts Hier vom Samstag.

Weiter Bilder sollten Aber auch da und dort auftauchen.


----------



## juk (13. Mai 2013)

nighter schrieb:


> Bilder gibts Hier vom Samstag.



Die Bilder sind von 2010.



> Weiter Bilder sollten Aber auch da und dort auftauchen.



Die Bilder von Bautz.info sind auch nicht aktuell. Aber so wie es aussieht, besteht Hoffnung dass Petra Junge ihr Album aktualisieren wird.

Leider gibt es beim Veranstalter keine aktuellen Informationen zum Thema Fotoservice.


----------



## Maracuja10 (13. Mai 2013)

Hier dürften auch noch Bilder von Sa & So auftauchen: https://plus.google.com/photos/101135230583634919838/albums?banner=pwa


----------



## nighter (13. Mai 2013)

Sorry leider stand kein Jahr dabei. Hatte mich schon über die Sonnenstahlen auf den Fotos gewunder.

Sind denn die Ergebnisse schon online?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2013)

ja, schon lange.


----------



## rener (13. Mai 2013)

Ergebnisse sind bei sportident seit gestern online .großer sandkasten mit viel nass von überall,ja was will man mehr!!!die 2.runde war schon um einiges nasser,schlammiger,kälter wie die erste(Hat jemand in der schiebepassage meinen radcomputer von Sigma vielleicht gefunden.)dank nochmal an den streckenposten(die nette frau mit den roten haaren),für das putzen meiner brille denn danach konnte ich nach langem blindflug wieder sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffle (13. Mai 2013)

rener schrieb:


> (Hat jemand in der schiebepassage meinen radcomputer von Sigma vielleicht gefunden.)



hust. Ja vielleicht. Welche Schiebepassage ? ich bin alles gefahren 

Modellbezeichnung und ungefährer Gesamtkilometerstand ?


----------



## rener (13. Mai 2013)

ist ein Sigma 2209sts .gesamt Kilometer müßten ungefähr 2800 sein. wäre super wenn du ihn gefunden hast? GRUß Reiner


----------



## dwe60 (13. Mai 2013)

Respekt und Glückwunsch an alle die durchgefahren sind 

bin zwar "nur" eine Runde gefahren - aber das hat mir voll und ganz gereicht  

hier sind schon mal "inoffizielle" Fotos:


----------



## steffle (14. Mai 2013)

rener schrieb:


> ist ein Sigma 2209sts .gesamt Kilometer müßten ungefähr 2800 sein. wäre super wenn du ihn gefunden hast? GRUß Reiner



Du hast Glück und PN.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (15. Mai 2013)

Die Finger haben nun wieder etwas Gefühl in den Fingerspitzen, und so können wir sagen/schreiben...uns hat es in Altenau auch gefallen.


----------

